# Forum bug reports thread



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 6, 2010)

I'll try to add bug reports and solutions to this thread as we go...

*Password Not Recognized*
Due to the switch in forum software, your password will need to be reset using the password reset form.  If your email doesn't arrive, please email me at [email protected] and I'll manually reset your password for you, and then we'll figure out where your email's gone!

*All Threads Marked as Unread*
All threads have been marked as unread by the upgrade.  Click the 'Mark Forums Read' link on the toolbar to mark them as read, and they should stick correctly from now on.

*PM's Marked as Unread*
All PM's have been marked as unread by the upgrade.  To quickly mark them as read, click the checkbox at the top of the right-hand column to check them all, then scroll to the bottom where it says 'selected messages' and choose 'mark as read' and it'll do the whole lot in one go.

*Missing Smilies and Advanced Formatting Controls*
If you're writing in Quick Reply and then click Go Advanced, you may be missing the formatting controls and smilies.  If so, go to Forum Actions on the menubar > General Settings and scroll  down to the bottom.  Go for Enhanced Interface.  I'm still hunting for a  default setting.  - Edit - I think I found it.                   

*Other reports being investigated*


FIXED (I HOPE) - Some people aren't receiving password reset and new user registration emails, while others are receiving them correctly.
FIXED - Some people didn't have PM access.
FIXED - Post counts are too low
BETTER NOW? - Posts with unread messages aren't as obvious as previous forum software
Posts with zero's are weird!  100,000 has become ","
FIXED - System specs aren't shown in sidebar.  They are shown in Member Info.
FIXED - Missing threads revert to home page
FIXED - bug report/feature request added to menubar
FIXED - removed calendar from menubar
FIXED - missing images on groups page
FIXED - forum times out while typing a reply
FIXED - attachments are being resized to a tiny size on upload
3 letter words (i.e. Mac or CS5) can't be found using search

*Requests*


FIXED - Can we have UK date format as an option? - _I can't do user-selectable, but I have put the month as a word to make it clearer for those in European countries._
FIXED - How do we search for threads that we've posted on, that have new replies?
Can we put the icon legend on the search results page?
Can we change the font color on search page for thread metadata?
Can we change the link color so they're more obvious?
Can we do all posts by RSS?
FIXED - Can we reduce the white space in each post?
Can we make the Replies more obvious than the Views (i.e. bold)?
Can we be alerted if someone else has posted while we're typing?  _There isn't currently a vBulletin Mod to do that, but I'll keep my eyes open._
Some of the permissions error messages are a bit unfriendly.
FIXED - Can we change the system specs to something a little simpler - particularly adding how much memory rather than a pop-up menu.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

Victoria, what's the situation regarding attachments with the new software? Most of those that I've attached (and I've noticed this with others as well) seem to be 'downsized', sometimes to the point of being barely legible. Are there some size limitations (not just in kb, but also dimensions) that we need to be aware of and deal with accordingly? A full screen capture would seem to be nigh on impossible, but maybe I'm not understanding?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Have you got any examples of problem attachments Jim?  Jpegs maximum is set to 1920x1200 and 150kb max.  I wonder whether it'd down to the inline checkbox I saw in the attachments window.  Have you noticed any pattern in ones that are ok?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, most of the stuff I attached today has been downsized to a degree, but this one I posted the other day was particularly bad:

http://www.lightroomqueen.com/commu...please-can-t-find-photos-in-the-gallery/page5

I know you said the max size is 1920 x 1200, but I honestly don't see how that can be displayed as all the attachments now show within the browser window (unlike previous software which were popups). For a start the browser window on a 1920x1200 display (as mine is) can never display anything that size because of the real estate that surrounds it, and furthermore there seems to be a maximum display size within the window....so anything particularly 'big' gets compressed to fit within that particular size. I'm pretty sure Beat attached a file the other day which was also pretty illegible. Pattern? Small attachments seem OK, i.e. not needing to be compressed but at some point compression kicks in.

This is a full screen grab at 1920 x 1200:



I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but what it is I know not.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Let me try this then...

View attachment 117


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Hmmmmmmm.  Ok, I can replicate it.  Now to figure out how to fix it!!!


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

Never mind, I'll be back with a better post.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

Ahh, could it be that the file size is over the 150kb limit, and rather that the software saying "You can't do that, it's too big" it's actually downsizing the file?

I've just saved that previous screen grab so that it's below the 150kb limit (had to reduce size to 1600 to do that)....let's see what happens:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Ok, I've been playing with settings, and yes, I've discovered it does attempt to downsize ones that are too big, but I've tweaked the setting on that.  What do we think?  

And do we prefer the full size preview or the previous thumbnail/click preview?


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, another try (PNG with 625x780):


and the same as JPEG:


I guess PNG's are not the way to go here.

Beat

Jim, what a coincidence, a was just about to raise the same issue as you


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, I've been playing with settings, and yes, I've discovered it does attempt to downsize ones that are too big, but I've tweaked the setting on that.  What do we think?
> 
> And do we prefer the full size preview or the previous thumbnail/click preview?



Thanks, Victoria! I like the thumbnail/click preview, as it does not distort the posts that much.

Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

How's this work?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

I think we've got it!  Phew!  Shout if you spot any more problems.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, we have a saying over here, Beat: "Great minds think alike"! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

Victoria, you're a star!!!

I agree with Beat that I prefer the thumbnail/click option. Do we still have to make sure the attchment is below 150kb?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

And I've just tweaked the PNG settings to match the JPEG settings too


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

TNG said:


> Well, we have a saying over here, Beat: "Great minds think alike"! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


 


Beat


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Nope, the automatic resize should set it automatically as long as you're not uploading a massive file.  I've tweaked the settings down to 1600x1200 max but 300kb, so they should be easier to read now.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Dec 20, 2010)

Victoria Bampton said:


> And I've just tweaked the PNG settings to match the JPEG settings too


 
Test:


Thanks, Victoria, as PNG probably makes more sense for most of the stuff we post here.

Beat


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

And as you're on a roll, VB....how about a warning when you're (well, me really) replying to a post and one of you Gurus beats me to it....used to get a warning during post preview but that doesn't seem to happen now. I've been got twice already in recent days!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Oooooh, ok, let me add that to my to do list.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Jim, it seems that was an SMF only feature.  There isn't currently a vBulletin Mod to do that, but I'll keep my eyes open.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 20, 2010)

OK, thanks for looking. Guess you'll just have to get used to me following in your footsteps every now and then!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 20, 2010)

Actually, I quite like it when multiple people post at the same time - different people phrase things in different ways, so the OP stands a much better chance of understanding one or another!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2010)

Victoria, when looking back at old posts I keep hitting a 500 post limit (i.e. 25 pages at 20 posts per page). I've tried mucking about with my settings, but to no avail. Is this a permanent thing, or do you have another magic wand to wave?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2010)

Ooooooh.  What, you mean looking back through forum listings?  Ok, I'll see if I can find that switch - I know I've seen it somewhere!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2010)

No, not so much forum listings, that seems to be fine. I was referring more to looking at individual members posts (View Posts on the profile page)....I'm only able to see the last 500 of mine, and when I checked yours I could only see the last 481 (go figure!). Seems the limit is 25 pages at 20 posts per page....


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok, I've found the setting, but increasing it will have an effect on performance.  Do you need to use it for anything specific?  I'm wondering if there's an alternative without decreasing server performance.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Dec 22, 2010)

I think it will impact server performance only when we query for those old postings. This is not something we have to use frequently tough but I myself have to look past my last 500 (mostly back to my first) messages a couple times a year. For example, I had to go through Google's caches to find my thread with bjc.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 22, 2010)

Victoria, as Denis said....it's not something I'd use very often, though there will be (have been) times when I'd rather be a bit lazy and reference an answer that I know I've already posted rather than type it all out again. 

When you say it will impact server performace, do you mean permanently (because more stuff has to be cached) or only while a deep search is undertaken?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 22, 2010)

The server optimization threads just said higher values can affect performance.  I'll turn it up and we'll just keep an eye on the server load and see what happens.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 31, 2010)

Does Searching work ok on the new forum. I just did a search for "CS5"  and got not no hits which is a little surprising.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 31, 2010)

There might be a string length thing at work here. I can find Photoshop, but not CS5.  I can find 'Mini', but not 'Mac'.
I think I remember something about this from when we used vBulletin before.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Dec 31, 2010)

ah yes, I think your right. Once we get to CS10 we will be fine !


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 31, 2010)

The setting in prefs is set to allow 3 letter words, so I'm mystified.  I'll stick it on the to do list to investigate further.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2011)

First up....a very Happy New Year to all! 

Interesting little issue cropped up this morning....when accessing the forum as 'normal' on a PC, actual posting date for all of today's and yesterday's posts is of course not shown (instead they are labelled 'Today' or 'Yesterday'). However, if I check the forum via the Tapatalk app on my iPhone, the actual dates ARE shown....and currently all of today's posts are being shown as 1 Jan *2010.* Obviously a little date gremlin in the system, but is it vBulletin or Tapatalk having trouble?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2011)

LOL  How odd!  I've checked the forum software (turned off the today/yesterday so it shows actual dates) and they are set to 2011, so that bit's ok.  I've just tried Tapatalk on my iPhone and I only see Jan 1, 4:14AM.  Where are you seeing 2010?  Is there a setting somewhere I'm missing?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 1, 2011)

Odd....the date/time format on my iPhone had 24hr set to ON, and Tapatalk was showing post date/time as Jan 1, 2010 01:35. So I turned 24hr OFF, and sure enough the post format changed to Jan 1, 01:35AM. So then I turned 24hr back ON.....but the Tapatalk format remained as Jan 1, 01:35AM, i.e. now ignoring the 24hr switch. Go figure.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jan 1, 2011)

Must be a bug in the app then.  Oh well!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Jan 1, 2011)

You and your fancy tappy toys  

pure jealousy of course


----------

